# My bunny is breathing heavily



## BubastisMom (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi, I just came back from the animal hospital with my bunny Thumpy and I was hoping to get some extra advice since the vet had never treated a rabbit before and didn't really seem to know what she was talking about. Lots of guessing, no real answers. 

Location: Boston

Description: He's a Holland Lop, male, about three years old (I got him from a shelter so I'm not totally sure.)

I took him to the vet because he'd been breathing heavily since we moved to a new apartment on September 1st. Before that I was in Maine. Ever since I got Thumpy he's sometimes breathed very quickly, like when he's hot or scared, but it seemed to be more frequent and more noticeable since moving. I can hear him breathing quickly from across the room sometimes. 

The vet didn't really know what was wrong, but she said it could be pneumonia (she listened to his lungs and thought they sounded a little raspy). I have antibiotics that could help with that, but might also make him sick.

She also said it could be heart disease potentially, but it would cost over $500 to do the tests just to figure that out. I don't know whether or not to spend that money.

Other than the heavy breathing, Thumpy is acting normal. He's eating his food and playing with Bubastis, my other rabbit. He's been drinking, pooping, and peeing normally too. He hasn't lost weight or changed his behavior, and he's not coughing, sneezing, looking pale around the gums, or anything like that. 

I'm not sure what I should do next or how much I should trust the vet's (non)advice. 

Thank you!


----------



## Mariah (Sep 12, 2012)

I think you should get a second opinion from a rabbit (exotic)
Vet. Can you call around and see who treats bunnies?


----------



## BubastisMom (Sep 12, 2012)

That's a good idea, yes. I did call a bunch of vets earlier today and none of them treated "exotic" animals, but I'm sure someone in the area must. I'd feel better if someone who knows rabbits had a look at him.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 12, 2012)

check out this part of the forum - http://rabbitsonline.net/view_forum.php?id=9

considering you live in boston, you should be able to track down a rabbit-savvy vet in the massachusetts thread


----------



## BunBuns Human (Sep 14, 2012)

This is the first summer with BunBun and he is doing a lot of heavy and loud breathing at times, it seems to be related to the heat, like panting in a dog.


----------

